# Digifant running extremely rich.



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

I bought a 92 GTI 8V with a blown head gasket a few months ago. I finaly got it back together a few weeks ago but now the dam car runs extremely rich. Its ok when you first start it up but after a few minutes it just starts to run pig rich. 
The cam timing and ignition timing are dead on. I’ve tested the temp sensor, maf , & o2 and they all check out good. I have also check the wires at the ECU and they all check out ok too. I had one bad ground wire on the head but that’s fixed now.. 
If I unplug the temp sensor it doesn’t run extremely rich but it still runs rich. With it plugged it eventually runs so rich it starts to miss, bogs and dies. I have used a 200ohm resister its place and it still acts up. I have also installed a different temp sensor and its still messed up. 
I have searched but cant seem to find the problem. Anyone have this problem before and have any suggestions
Thanks








Here is a few pics of the car.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (AlexiGTIVR6)*

From experience with the digifant they do seem to run rich, 
the 02 sensor should correct any rich mixture you have, this is what the 02 sensor is for. so you may need a new 02 sensor if its done more than 60,000 miles they need replacing anyway, so the books say.
if you look on the 8v forum somewhere i did a post on how you can test the airflow meter using a multimeter, so that may help you..


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Really sounds like o2 sensor problems. Try running the car with it unplugged and see if it improves.
I would double check the wiring to the o2 sensor from the ecu again. And not just a continuity test but a resistance test as well. Put some Di-electric grease on the connections while you are in there as well. It promotes a better electrical connection as well as keeping moisture out.
If the o2 still checks out then after testing all the associated wiring then you could be getting false air at the o2. If you've just changed the head gasket did you take the Exhaust Manifold off the head? Did you make sure to use new gaskets? Did you make sure to clean both mating surfaces of corrosion?


----------



## urojetta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (LewsCabbyTherin)*

I always thought digi runs lean if anything not rich

problems to look for would be broken ecu ground,by the intake mani or valve cover,
cts / cts wiring
o2/ o2 wiring
also intake manifold gaskets is good to look at too
hope you get her fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by urojetta at 4:10 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (urojetta)*

Thanks for the replies. 
The car docent run any different with the O2 plugged in or unplugged. 
The only time it runs better ( I mean less bad







) is when the temp sensor is un-plugged. But this is not the problem as I have tested the one in the car and have installed new one with no change. I have also check the temp and o2 sensor wiring right to the ecu. 
As I stated earlier the ground wire to the valve cover was frayed but that has been fixed. All the other wires look awesome. 
I have also metered out the MAF and reads within factory specs. 
The head was resurfaced. All mating surfaces where perfectly cleaned and new all new gaskets where used. There is definitely no intake or exhaust leaks either.
The dam car is pissing me off as I have checked all the basics with no luck







I hope i have some time this weekened to go over it again. I love my Dubs si i'll keep trying to figure it out.








Any additional tips is definitely appreciated


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Hmmm... Have you checked the fuel pressure yet? I'm starting to think that maybe your fuel pressure regulator is starting to malfunction....


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (LewsCabbyTherin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LewsCabbyTherin* »_Hmmm... Have you checked the fuel pressure yet? I'm starting to think that maybe your fuel pressure regulator is starting to malfunction....

I was thinking the exact same thing. I just got a fuel pressure gauge to test it. I didnt have time tonight to test it though. I'll post the results when i do it.


----------



## jrracing (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (AlexiGTIVR6)*

If you have checked everythig twice, and it all checks out, it must be the ECU. garbage in, garbage out. at least that is what the old techs where I work keep telling me. See if you have a buddy with a good running car, and swap them( Make damn sure your grounds are good!!!) @ the battery, to the chassy, at the tranny(the heavy one) and on the intake, coolant flange housing, and the valve cover.
good luck!!


----------



## mgordon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (jrracing)*

still has the whole vacuum leak realm to explore!







sometimes a pain in the ass.. propane is your friend!


----------



## jrracing (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Digifant running extremely rich. (mgordon)*

the car would run lean whith a vaccume leak.


----------

